# Crosman Customshop 2300KT & trigger tune



## PiedmontNCAirgunner (Feb 6, 2014)

Well rather than repost this again, here is the link for the break down.

http://www.crosman-air-pistol-owners-fo ... 66.new#new


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner (Feb 6, 2014)

After a complete tune from our shop the 2300KT is a different beast! Here is the final look-


----------

